# Jury Duty



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

So, early monday morning I'll be at the court house for Jury Duty. Anyone here have experience with this? What can I expect?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

walk in, unshowered screaming guilty that mother ****er is guilty!!!

joking, but some cases will effect you... its flip a coin if you end up in court but if you do, your seeing a side of society and crimes that will affect you deeply...

good luck, and hope they don't pick you for the case


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Take several good books or a Kindle.
Take snacks and at least a bottle of water.
Expect to spend much of the day sitting in the area reserved for the jury pool and every so often getting updates from an agent of the Clerk of Courts.
Then, expect random calling of names for potential jury service, which will mean ushering a line of potential jurors into a coutroom where they may be asked questions that seemingly make no sense at all, but are meaningful to the lawyers or prosecutors trying the case. Several of the potential jurors will ultimately be selected and may actually get to hear a case if the lawyers don't postpone it. Most cases are rather mundane but every once in a while by random chance, a high profile murder or some other big deal case may crop up. At that time, if selected as a juror you will be notified of the responsibility of you the jury and your rights are no longer your own until such a time as the case wraps up. Hopefully that sort of case will not require sequester (which means the jury needs to stay out of the public eye until after the case is settled) or that the case does not extend for a long period of time. Once seated on a jury you stay there until the case finishes no matter what (well, if you die...). The jury also elects its own chairperson according to guidelines established by the judge or court and they figure out how to vote amongst themselves to convict or not (or decide in the case of many civil judgments).

I've been called for jury duty twice and both times spent most of the week waiting. Was selected as juror three times for smallish civil cases (parental rights, property rights, etc.) and was chairman of the jury twice.

One thing you will learn, court is NOT like they show on TV and you will not get the right to say much of anything except when asked very specifically, and then with most likely a yes or no answer. Same goes for court. Not nearly as much drama and speach giving as one might think.

Oh, and if one of the stunts like that shared above is tried, the juror will discover that THEY can be found in contempt of court and sentenced. Decorum must be held even if one does not like it, and basically there are no accepted excuses to not serve.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pastornator is right on. The last time I went in for jury duty, the county paid $17 a day. As a lot of us were complaining about it, one 19 year old seemed happy as a clam. When asked, he said he was making more money than at his regular job Macs. One woman asked him, "You do realize that it $17 per DAY not an hour?" The kid freaked out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've had to report for jury duty twice, and both times I was selected as a juror.
You basically show up with a large group of other prospects, check in, receive some basic information about your duty in a pamphlet, and have a seat.
A judge will swear the entire group in at once, just to get that formality out of the way.
You'll get the obligatory "thank you for serving, you are doing a great service for your community" speech.
And then you'll sit.
You'll hear dozens upon dozens of names called out with assignments to different court rooms.
Depending on the offense, the size of a particular court's pool of potentials will vary.
In the DUI case I was picked for, there were only 6 jurors needed, and only about 20 people in the pool.
For the drug sale case I was picked for, it required 12 jurors, and about 35 people were in the pool to be picked.

If your name is called, you will go to the front and receive additional information. (court #, time to come back, judges name, etc...)
Once you return, and are instructed to enter the courtroom, you will be introduced to the counsel from both sides as well as the judge.
During your initial interaction with the lawyers, you will be in a session called 'voir dire', where the lawyers from both the defense and the prosecution will begin to question your group.
They are trying to weed people out, not pick them. Be honest when answering these questions. Lying during this phase is just as bad as lying under oath, though they probably won't grill you on it. You will be introduced to the overall theme of the case, though not given the specific charge just yet. They don't want to add improper influence to your answers.
If you are still on the list after this session is over, and you are within the first number of people needed to fill the jury box, congratulations, you're a juror.
If you are excused, or are not in the first number of folks on the list, you will be sent back to the jury pool room to await the possibility of being sent to a different court.

As said earlier, bring something to keep yourself busy. Though remember, cellphones are discouraged, and actually banned by most judges once in their courtroom.

If you are picked, you will then either be asked to return at another time/date, or the case could proceed immediately from there. You will be sent to the jury room where you can leave your personal items, while the judge begins official proceedings with the accused. You will then be brought back into the courtroom by the bailiff, and the judge will give you your official jury instructions. You will likely be sworn in again. You will be informed of the official charge against the accused, and the lawyers will do their best to fully explain the charge, and the law associated with it. Depending on the type of case, the process can vary from there.

*If you truly don't wish to be selected as a juror*, and this answer must be true for you, not a lie, then wait for the voir dire question similar to "Could you faithfully execute the law as it is written?" (Lawful Good Paladins are duty bound by this, so if you are one, tough cookies. )
This question has a hidden meaning. They want to know if you will follow the letter of the law in your decision making, regardless of how you feel about the law itself.
For example, an 18 year old kid is arrested for possession an illegal knife. The law plainly states that this particular knife is illegal. However, you personally feel that this law is unfair, and that this knife is no more dangerous than any legal one. *THIS* is the scenario the lawyer is sniffing for, but it is against his rules to ask it so plainly.
They are disallowed from influencing you, so they can't bring this up as a possibility.
You, as a juror, hold ultimate power. (at least in the U.S.)
You can choose to "nullify" the law, and let a legally guilty defendant go free. There are no repercussions available against you, as a juror, so long as you have not lied about following the law.
If you answer their bait question with something like, "Yes, I will uphold the law as written", and then once chosen, do just the opposite, you could suffer legal action.
However, if you answer, "In most cases yes, but not always", this flags you as a potential loss for the state's case. You may be the deciding factor that lets someone go free, even though the law says they should be guilty. Lawyers don't like that.
If you answer in such a way, you will be excused from the role. Also, if you answer in such a way, they *will* dig deeper and want to know why. Have a scenario prepared. A real-life example is best, if you have one. ("this happened to my uncle, and I didn't agree with it", kinda thing)

Again, DON'T LIE!

Enjoy yourself, learn the real side to court room activity, and take solace in knowing you did your civic duty.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Must be to ugly. Never had the privilege.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

i will have explosive diarrhea and projectile vomiting for one week during jury duty lol. it should be optional to do it. its messed up that the government can force you to do anything. land of the free you say? hmm


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

i may have to eat taco bell for an entire day before to accomplish my goal


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

The one time I was called, I arrived, they took roll call, we waited, and then lawyers made a deal and we were sent home. They gave us a phone number to call in the morning to see if we'd be needed again. I called, and it said I had been released. Then they sent me check that did not cover my fuel costs.

The only interesting advice I can give you is, dress like you are going to church. For some reason the judge I had, yelled at people that came in wearing jeans or blue collar working clothes. Thanks goodness my dark blue denim trousers were a nice dressy boot cut, and with my pretty new sweater and winter boots I did not draw his attention or his ire.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow. So it's as bad as I feared. Hopefully, since this is a small town there won't be too many cases needing a jury. There are several lawyers that I know in town, and only one of them I like. Serious shysters. One of them wins the "Turnip Green" cook off every year! 
Thanks for all the advice. Guess I've got 3 days to learn how to keep my mouth shut...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Casie said:


> The one time I was called, I arrived, they took roll call, we waited, and then lawyers made a deal and we were sent home. They gave us a phone number to call in the morning to see if we'd be needed again. I called, and it said I had been released. Then they sent me check that did not cover my fuel costs.
> 
> The only interesting advice I can give you is, dress like you are going to church. For some reason the judge I had, yelled at people that came in wearing jeans or blue collar working clothes. Thanks goodness my dark blue denim trousers were a nice dressy boot cut, and with my pretty new sweater and winter boots I did not draw his attention or his ire.


I wondered about that. I don't own or wear skirts, or dresses. If that's a deal breaker for them, then it is for me too. Screw them.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been called twice. Once the big courthouse where I sat all day reading and was dismissed the next morning. The second time was about a year ago. Sat through the one jury selection and was not called. Then dismissed when I called in the next morning. One thing I have learned from my sister (a legal secretary to a state court of appeals judge) summer has fewer actual jury trials than winter. Must be everyone is on vacation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Wow. So it's as bad as I feared. Hopefully, since this is a small town there won't be too many cases needing a jury. There are several lawyers that I know in town, and only one of them I like. Serious shysters. One of them wins the "Turnip Green" cook off every year!
> Thanks for all the advice. Guess I've got 3 days to learn how to keep my mouth shut...


Actually, knowing one of the lawyers is another reason to be dismissed, as your opinion could be unduly influenced. If asked the question of whether you know anyone in the room, if you do, say so.
In my last case, the poor defense lawyer embarrassed himself asking that question.
He kinda recognized a potential juror and asked the man if he in fact recognized him.
He said, "Maybe. I own a comic shop that I might have seen you in."
The lawyer turned a bit red-faced, and asked the judge to dismiss that person. :lol:


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

One time a year they select the Grand Jury. If selected for that you are on the jury for the entire year. Around here it's in January. So hope your not called for that.

While on Active Duty you are exempt so I expected to be tapped as soon as I got out and was surprised it wasn't for a couple years after I got out that I got my first summons. I would like to do it once just for the experience, but every time I received the summons there was a phone number to call the night prior to see if your even needed. I've never been needed.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well maybe that's the way it'll go with me. Either by knowing some of the lawyers, or they put it off and don't need anyone. (Crossing fingers)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Actually, knowing one of the lawyers is another reason to be dismissed, as your opinion could be unduly influenced. If asked the question of whether you know anyone in the room, if you do, say so.
> In my last case, the poor defense lawyer embarrassed himself asking that question.
> He kinda recognized a potential juror and asked the man if he in fact recognized him.
> He said, "Maybe. I own a comic shop that I might have seen you in."
> The lawyer turned a bit red-faced, and asked the judge to dismiss that person. :lol:


:lol: Could easily happen here.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

True story.
I worked with a man who had a hearing aid in one ear with a wire that ran down to a receiver hooked into one of the button holes on his shirt. When he was called the judge ask each person if there was any reason they felt they could not serve and Smokey raised his hand, Judge ask him to explain why he could not serve, Smokey said he wore this hearing aid felt he may not understand all that was being said, Judge ask if that thing worked and the answer was, of course I work how do you think I support my family. Dismissed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I feel it is an honor to serve on a jury. I have served on three and been elected as chairperson twice. (I think they like ministers)
You do a lot of waiting and once you are selected you don't talk to anyone about the case. You don't look stuff up on the net you don't do anything that might influence you. As a juror you have to listen to the evidence - not the comments and remarks that the lawyers love to add both in their pretrial talk and in their summation. You have the right to use your evaluation of testimony and evidence that is presented. You will be told all about that before the matter is turned over to you. You also have a right, as a juror, to rule against an unjust law to find a person innocent. Nobody will tell you that but it is your right.

Serve with honor and respect for the process - you may be sitting in the defendant's chair someday and need a good juror.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> So, early monday morning I'll be at the court house for Jury Duty. Anyone here have experience with this? What can I expect?


Hey Baglady!

Hope you've been well.

I really can't suggest that anyone else use this tactic but my Get Out of Jury Duty plan is answering every question by saying..."Hang the Sum Bitch from the nearest tree, who's got the rope!

Even if they ask if anyone needs to use the restroom, or if anyone wants a refreshment break...my reply is always..."hang the sum bitch from the nearest tree, who's got the rope!

I figure they'll probably ask me to go home. Good luck.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Or hold you in contempt with a three day stay in the gray block hotel and a $1000 fine. You really do need to serve on a jury to see and understand how the system works.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Or hold you in contempt with a three day stay in the gray block hotel and a $1000 fine. You really do need to serve on a jury to see and understand how the system works.


Oh crap, never thought about that PaulS. Thanks for raining on my little scheme you party pooper!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just be glad that I'm not a judge.... You would be in jail until you served on at least three juries.

...and I never pooped at that party - it was Jays dog.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

nightshade said:


> i will have explosive diarrhea and projectile vomiting for one week during jury duty lol. it should be optional to do it. its messed up that the government can force you to do anything. land of the free you say? hmm


While I share a few of your sentiments, jury duty is the same as the "draft" was for military duty. A lot of us didn't have to be drafted, we gladly and proudly served. As far as jury duty, I feel the same way. I will not shirk my civic duty. Besides, I might get lucky and sit on the jury for Obama after he is impeached and he is forced to sit in trial for his crimes against the country. Now that would be a hoot. I bet people would pay to be on that jury.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

PaulS said:


> You really do need to serve on a jury to see and understand how the system works.


Not really, I already understand how corrupt and broken the system is. Screw civil duty!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Served on one jury. It made me realize what a crap shoot a jury trial really is.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Last time I was summoned, told my boss so he knows I'll be out that day. He said they won't select you as a juror, the lawyers want someone they can sway, your to smart for that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have never served on a jury...although I would...but I would tell a judge this...I will abide by the law as long as it does not conflict with my common sense. Many laws have been passed throughout history that defy logic and we the people are the final check to the insanity that can become written law. I would also provide examples such as:
Alabama:
It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
It is illegal to wear a fake moustache that causes laughter in church. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
Putting salt on a railway track may be punishable by death. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
Boogers may not be flicked into the wind. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
You cannot chain your alligator to a fire hydrant. [Thanks to Ben Chastain]
Peanuts are not allowed to be sold in Lee County, Alabama after sunset on Wednesdays. [Thanks to an anonymous contributor]
You may not have an ice cream cone in your back pocket at any time. [Thanks to an anonymous contributor]
It is legal to drive the wrong way on a one way street if you have a lantern on the front of your car. [Thanks to an anonymous contributor]
Alaska:

and many more located here: Stupid Laws


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sitting. Lots and lots of sitting. Then, the place will erupt, with nothing. And you will sit some more. 

I went through this once. I knew all of the officers involved, even worked with/dated one of them. I got tired of sticking my hand up when the judge asked if I knew "Officer so & so, and did I have any reason to doubt their testimony or ethics". The prosecution got to exclude potential jurors first, then the defense. For this reason, I was the second person dismissed from the pool. I got a thank you and shown the door. 

Or you can scream they're all guilty and you're possessed by the devil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

vandelescrow said:


> Last time I was summoned, told my boss so he knows I'll be out that day. He said they won't select you as a juror, the lawyers want someone they can sway, your to smart for that.


; you're.

Just saying.

:lol:

Sorry; you made it too easy.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Pastornator is right on. The last time I went in for jury duty, the county paid $17 a day. As a lot of us were complaining about it, one 19 year old seemed happy as a clam. When asked, he said he was making more money than at his regular job Macs. One woman asked him, "You do realize that it $17 per DAY not an hour?" The kid freaked out.


Thanks...

And, typically most work places will still pay their employees for the day if they are on jury duty, but each has its own rule, so it pays to ask.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I have never served on a jury...although I would...but I would tell a judge this...I will abide by the law as long as it does not conflict with my common sense. Many laws have been passed throughout history that defy logic and we the people are the final check to the insanity that can become written law. I would also provide examples such as:
> Alabama:
> It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
> It is illegal to wear a fake moustache that causes laughter in church. [Thanks to Tiffany Dozier]
> ...


Interesting list...

By the way, if you had ever served you would soon realize that a potential juror doesn't get to "tell the judge" anything. A lot of people make up scenarios in their mind of how the court system works and how they will get out of serving when the time comes. As if NO ONE has ever tried that with the courts before... Yeah, right. When the LEO in charge of courtroom decorum gives you THE LOOK and lets you know that your time can be spent defending a charge of contempt of court most people snap right into line.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a related question

there seems to be more support for compulsory jury duty than compulsory voting?? 

sorry but how could one support one but not the other??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I have a related question
> 
> there seems to be more support for compulsory jury duty than compulsory voting??
> 
> sorry but how could one support one but not the other??


LOL

Compulsory jury duty has become a national sport on how to get out of it.

Compulsory voting, we like to discourage stupid people from voting.

:lol:


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I have a related question
> 
> there seems to be more support for compulsory jury duty than compulsory voting??
> 
> sorry but how could one support one but not the other??


Great question... Also must present photo ID to serve in the jury.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of juries, I'm surprised one let OJ Simpson get off scot-free!
Er...on second thoughts maybe I'm not so surprised....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hey Baglady!
> 
> Hope you've been well.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: Slippy you old dog! Where have YOU been? What did you do, crap in someone's sandbox and get kicked out of the playground? Good to see ya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I share a few of your sentiments, jury duty is the same as the "draft" was for military duty. A lot of us didn't have to be drafted, we gladly and proudly served. As far as jury duty, I feel the same way. I will not shirk my civic duty. Besides, I might get lucky and sit on the jury for Obama after he is impeached and he is forced to sit in trial for his crimes against the country. Now that would be a hoot. I bet people would pay to be on that jury.


good point on the draft comparison. When it comes to the court system I steer far away from anything related because most often than not it makes me sick. especially stories of innocent people being convicted of serious crimes and then 15 years later they are found innocent and freed with little compensation and a damaged spirit and name. with regards to jurors, ability to reason is lost on many folks unfortunately.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

For the record, I could have opted out by going to our neighbor who is a judge, or the County Supervisor, or the Circuit Clerk, (like I did 6 months ago), but I decided to see what it was going to be like. I re-read the summons, and it is for the Grand Jury. No options of calling the night before to see if they still want me. 
If they try to impose a "dress" code, we will be at an impasse. I'm hoping they have no objections to "E" cigarettes either...otherwise I may have to take some extra meds and become a zombie!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> For the record, I could have opted out by going to our neighbor who is a judge, or the County Supervisor, or the Circuit Clerk, (like I did 6 months ago), but I decided to see what it was going to be like. I re-read the summons, and it is for the Grand Jury. No options of calling the night before to see if they still want me.
> If they try to impose a "dress" code, we will be at an impasse. I'm hoping they have no objections to "E" cigarettes either...otherwise I may have to take some extra meds and become a zombie!


I think you should get seated on the grand jury then torch up a Marlboro red. It would be worth the fine just to see the looks on the faces.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

pastornator said:


> Take several good books or a Kindle.
> Take snacks and at least a bottle of water.
> Expect to spend much of the day sitting in the area reserved for the jury pool and every so often getting updates from an agent of the Clerk of Courts.
> Then, expect random calling of names for potential jury service, which will mean ushering a line of potential jurors into a coutroom where they may be asked questions that seemingly make no sense at all, but are meaningful to the lawyers or prosecutors trying the case. Several of the potential jurors will ultimately be selected and may actually get to hear a case if the lawyers don't postpone it. Most cases are rather mundane but every once in a while by random chance, a high profile murder or some other big deal case may crop up. At that time, if selected as a juror you will be notified of the responsibility of you the jury and your rights are no longer your own until such a time as the case wraps up. Hopefully that sort of case will not require sequester (which means the jury needs to stay out of the public eye until after the case is settled) or that the case does not extend for a long period of time. Once seated on a jury you stay there until the case finishes no matter what (well, if you die...). The jury also elects its own chairperson according to guidelines established by the judge or court and they figure out how to vote amongst themselves to convict or not (or decide in the case of many civil judgments).
> ...


I don't know where you are from but I have been called to Jury duty twice and both times I went in angry as hell and told them I will vote against anyone who is a mason or anyone who works for the corrupt system. At that point they sent me on my merry way without a second look. They want nothing to do with anyone they cannot CONTROL to get the stacked deck they are looking for. If they know they can't control a juror to get the desired result they send you home.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been several times. Each time I have been in the actual courtroom, the prospective jurors have been asked bizarre questions like, "What magazines do you subscribe to?" and "What bumper stickers do you have on your car?" This can be an easy out, depending on the case. If you happen to subscribe to a gun magazine or have an NRA sticker on your car, then you may get dismissed. Unfortunately, my bumper sticker on my truck/trailer says, "This truck hauls ass," (I have mules), and I subscribe to Western Horseman. Also being a nurse, they probably thought I'd be fair, honest, and compassionate. Sooooo......... I got selected for the jury. OK, for that.

NOW FOR THE TIP OF THE DAY>>>> keep your mouth shut when it comes time to select a jury foreman (if you get on the jury)! I got locked in a room full of introverts - every single one of us! No one would say a word. So like an idiot, I opened my mouth and suggested that perhaps we could go around the table and introduce ourselves and maybe say a little bit like where we worked. JUST LIKE THAT I was voted to be the foreman! SHEESH!!!!!!

Actually I found it to be a very rewarding experience - a first hand lesson in how the justice system works. We found the person guilty, and as the foreman, I had to do a little work with a couple of the people who got all emotional over the case, encouraging them to look only at the facts. Anyway, what I came away with was a profound sense of hoping that if I was ever accused of a crime, that I would truly have a jury of my peers, and not just a bunch of losers who think a few bucks is better than what they don't have. Really! If I hope for educated, professional, intelligent people to be on my jury, then it is only fair for me to do the same for someone else. 

The trial took two days, and I came away greatly inconvenienced, but grateful that I had served. In our state, if you get selected on a jury, you get a two year pass from jury call.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I served on a jury once and when we went into the jury room I happened to sit at the end of the table, That automatically got me elected Forman. So Don't sit at the end.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

BTW I take great pride in doing my part when it comes to being called for jury duty. I have been called 5 times in my lifetime and served twice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> BTW I take great pride in doing my part when it comes to being called for jury duty. I have been called 5 times in my lifetime and served twice.


Hey Slew,
I've been away for a while and just noticed your new avatar...does your wife know you're paying young hot girls to take pictures with you?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey Slew,
> I've been away for a while and just noticed your new avatar...does your wife know you're paying young hot girls to take pictures with you?


Shhhh. lol.


----------

